# Started my first grow room come along for the ride.



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2015)

Got a 5x11 closet so here we go.

Rip out old floor and stuff PAIN in the ass!

Lots of air gaps and bug highways to deal with.

Found this cool shit! Hope it works as advertised.


Man this is beginning to be like work

Finally used that $2 Ginsu knife!

Went to cash in my beer cans and found 3/4 a gallon of barrier paint free at the recycle center.

Stay tuned more coming..................


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 16, 2015)

I would get a piece of old linolium and bend the corners and what not so it runs about 6" up the walls. The fold in the corner is called a hospital corner

Growing is messy business, it will keep things nice and clean


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2015)

Growing is messy business, it will keep things nice and clean[/QUOTE]


legallyflying said:


> I would get a piece of old linolium and bend the corners and what not so it runs about 6" up the walls. The fold in the corner is called a hospital corner
> 
> Growing is messy business, it will keep things nice and clean


 
Yea I too thought about that after the fact, but I already got plants going. I bought some pond liner I will install after this grow is done. It’s too much of a pain in the ass to do now. Already had to deal with a couple spills and duh why didn't I think of that sooner? Oh well live and learn.

My only previous grows were 25+ years ago outside unless you count the silly tinfoil box deal I masterminded in college.
A masterpiece of a joke that was. So I'm learning on the fly this time. Soaking up info off this and other sites like a sponge but sometimes the sponge is dry.  Never heard of a hospital corner before, needs investigation. Thanks.

Open to any suggestions and ideas.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2015)

Insulated with some 1 inch foam and added some wood for mounting stuff like nets, hardware and the like.

Framing in entrance.

Insulated roof and added some hanging support timbers too. Even made a sealed attic access.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 16, 2015)

Sealing it out and hanging the light-mover.

Hanging the whale


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 17, 2015)

Effin pictures work sometimes?!?!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 17, 2015)

8" Vent Fan and silencer, soooo quiet! Hanging on rubber straps = no vibration or hum.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 17, 2015)

Orca film is up. Playing with Ver. 1.1 of multi flow with drip halos for early veg.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 19, 2015)

Lights are up but nobody's home.


Home made light hanger on the Agro Mover


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 19, 2015)

Added the environmental controller. Pretty cool I can monitor it and adjust it on the fly from a remote computer.

Co2 tank

Time for bed more tomorrow.


----------



## mikeymike83 (Jan 20, 2015)

SICK!!!! NICE JOB!!!!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 21, 2015)

Built reservoir up. Added insulation, air pump and diffuser, chiller and res. chiller pipe, rolling aluminum frame, drain for hose and a nute mixer (adds RO too)


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 22, 2015)

Oooh. Pimp setup for sure but mark.my words, your going to regret buying that piece of utter shit eco plus chiller. 

Anywho... it will marginally work for about a year. 

When are the plants getting here??


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 22, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Oooh. Pimp setup for sure but mark.my words, your going to regret buying that piece of utter shit eco plus chiller.
> 
> Anywho... it will marginally work for about a year.
> 
> When are the plants getting here??


Got the eco-chiller for $50 off craigslist and the bucket setup off a friend for $100 so I should get my moneys worth out of them. So far the chiller is working ok. Time will tell. The plant pics are coming soon.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 22, 2015)

Got one of these air pumps.

Noisy mother, so I built a sound box and put it in the garage with the chiller. Now its pretty quiet. probably a 30-40db drop

It puts out mad air! Set to run with the buckets timed fill & drain.


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 22, 2015)

Ugghh. 

Dude, I am telling you right now...and only once...return that pump Pronto and get this one...

http://m.ebay.com/itm/281273251087?nav=SEARCH

You will be happier, the plants will be happier...everyone will be happier. Those pumps push HOT air into your buckets...how hot you ask? Well my infared temp laser says those pumps get around 105f. Plus the diaphragm is made of very thin tin. 

News flash...there are some things in the hydro stores that are complete garbage.. 

The chillers, most dehumidifiers, and air air pumps


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 22, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ugghh.
> 
> Dude, I am telling you right now...and only once...return that pump Pronto and get this one...
> 
> ...



I had noticed the brass air line was getting hot. gonna check the temps. Hasn't caused my res temps to climb .


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 22, 2015)

@Leagallyflying thanks for the info. 
I put my IR thermometer on the brass air manifold at the end of a 6-7' line run and it read 85-87 deg. The bucket/control water temps had risen to 72 from 68 after running 45 minutes (1 cycle). I also sat a control bucket (same size) no air pump and it rose 1-2 deg sitting in the 80-82deg ambient room. So the pump creates heat for sure as does the room. So for now I'm going to drop my res temps (more DO is a plus I guess) to offset this and see how it goes short term. Cant return the pump though as I got it on CL for $50 from the same guy who sold me the chiller. But I'm sure I can resell it on CL/bay.

Your right though don't wanna cook my roots. Be looking into another air pump real soon after some study.


----------



## Playin (Jan 23, 2015)

I like your general setup, but think it is going to get real crowded in there when your plants get some size on them, going to be hard to check each plant out daily for problems and to do any trimming etc. my room is almost the exact same size as your room, I wish I had about two more foot of width just for room to move. good luck on the grow


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 23, 2015)

Playin said:


> I like your general setup, but think it is going to get real crowded in there when your plants get some size on them, going to be hard to check each plant out daily for problems and to do any trimming etc. my room is almost the exact same size as your room, I wish I had about two more foot of width just for room to move. good luck on the grow


@Playin Thanks bro. I hear ya, I could use a couple more feet wide to get my fat ass around in there better. But I got what I got. Maybe a diet will help


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 23, 2015)

The other air pump is just way superior in every way. I'm telling you its night and day. 

You will see. That thin metal diaphragm will start to crack in under a year and airflow will drop. And there are no parts for that hunk of shit. 

The pondmaster on the other hand. The sell an entire rebuild kit for $15. Includes all the seals,flapppers, o rings. Quality kit. Plus the first time ypu plug it in you will think...is this thing on? It's that quiet 

One more thing, your running DWC so you NEED to run benies. 

Sterile is a pipe dream and the plants do WAY better with weekly tea. happy plants are heavy plants.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 23, 2015)

@legallyflying Ok you sold me on the air pump. Ordered w/spare rebuild kit. 54 db should be zero db in my sound box and only a slight drop in output plus easier on the res chiller. Still need to learn more about tea in hydro. Any linky or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 24, 2015)

The water here sucks big time!

Been using this for years
 
For growing these

So why not for these? 
The foundation for happy plants 
Tip: Hang your small air pumps on a bungee for whisper free service. You'll only hear the bubbles


----------



## gmanguy (Jan 24, 2015)

Ive personally used those noisy air pumps for years and ive never had too hot of res. although I have noticed they do get very warm and ive herd of many people having issues with that. For me noise has never been a concern and they really crank out some air. The other pump interests me though as you can repair it. 

I'm also curious about some examples of some tea's. I've read about the advantages but would like to hear some real people suggestions


----------



## SupaM (Jan 24, 2015)

Love the aquatic plants...what are they..? Sorry, the set up is boss as well, I'm a bit of a plant geek. ATB!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 24, 2015)

gmanguy said:


> Ive personally used those noisy air pumps for years and ive never had too hot of res. although I have noticed they do get very warm and ive herd of many people having issues with that. For me noise has never been a concern and they really crank out some air. The other pump interests me though as you can repair it.
> 
> I'm also curious about some examples of some tea's. I've read about the advantages but would like to hear some real people suggestions


@gmanguy I'm hoping someone will chime in on the tea with some real world HYDRO experience. I've found random stuff on the tube as well as a few thing here but now I'm more confused  as for the noise I'm trying to keep this as low key as possible. Even though I'm legal I have kids and nosy neighbors so mum's the word.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 24, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Love the aquatic plants...what are they..? Sorry, the set up is boss as well, I'm a bit of a plant geek. ATB!


@SupaM Thanks man, I really don't remember all of those freshwater aquatic plant names (all have scientific names ), but I do know the 2 hobbies (weed & fish) have a lot in common. Water quality, Co2, nutrients, proper lighting, temps, PH, etc. I learned a lot working on planted tanks.  I currently have a 280 gallon that I will be setting up soon.

Hey if your into planted tanks check out some of the beauties here. http://scapeclub.org/forum/cmps_index.php


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 25, 2015)

Mission control ready for action!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 25, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> @SupaM Thanks man, I really don't remember all of those freshwater aquatic plant names (all have scientific names ), but I do know the 2 hobbies (weed & fish) have a lot in common. Water quality, Co2, nutrients, proper lighting, temps, PH, etc. I learned a lot working on planted tanks. View attachment 3338375 I currently have a 280 gallon that I will be setting up soon.
> 
> Hey if your into planted tanks check out some of the beauties here. http://scapeclub.org/forum/cmps_index.php


Thanks, helps to know they are fresh water plants, and thanks for the link.....I just got hooked on a show 'Fish Tanks Kings' they do Outrageous Tanks! ATB!


----------



## legallyflying (Jan 25, 2015)

Ok, I'm the interest of time I'm going to distill about 7 years of hydro experience on you in about three paragraphs.

Oh yeah..do post about the pump when it arrives, you are going to be very very impressed. 

So the hydro thing...Sterile rez sounds great on paper. I mean you add your sterilization (h2o2,bleach, hydro sparkle, that dutch master shit) whatever, and it's supposed to be cool and the gang. 

And depending on where you live and what your water is like..and if you have well water...beware, you can get bacteria in your water. It's a cyanobacteria that doesn't need light, it doesnt need air, the shit is nasty. And if you scrub your buckets with scotch bright, bacteria can live in those scratches and I have read peer reviewed journal articles that found that bacteria firmly attached to substrates can withstand 6x the usual disenfectent. 

Once I got this stuff I tried EVERY FUCK ING THING. Everything. From bleach to physian 20..you name it. all the while there are plenty of folks saying "yeah dude, h2o2 is all you need". 

finally I came across a thread on beneficial bacteria. There are several but there is a huge one here. Heisenburg tea. I tried it and wow! I mean wow. I had plants on the brink of death and after about a week they were fucking exploding! 

I spent many many many hours researching this shit and I have subscriptions to several online journals (environmental science related). It has been shown time and time again that beneficials ward of disease, increase uptake and increase yield. 

They won't reproduce in water, but they do live about a week. 
It's simple really, a little molassis, a handful or two of ancient forest, and a scoop of myco powder. Bubble the fuck out of it... with your POS pump, and add to the rez. Once a week 

In terms of the mycorhizal powder there are all.kinds available. Hands down the best by a long shot is ogbiowar. Get it..biological warefare. bio war was started by a biologist and grower over at thc farmer. He ordered the spores and mixed it himself. thc farmer makes rhis place look like a CFL grow in terms of the depth of knowledge. Anyways.. people were buying it by messaging him and the results were awesome. So much he started an ebay website...and BOOM His business exploded. Now it is in retail stores. 

You can buy it directly from his website. Google og biowar. (whispering) use the code thc farmer at check out and you get it damn near wholesale. 

Follow the instructions on his website. It's kind of a pain in the ass but whatever. It WORKS. I have pictures but I'm too lazy to dig them up. 

If you Google beneficial tea or he sine burg tea you will find scores of people that are high fiving each other over this stuff. 

Oh yeah ...notch that water down a couple clicks...like 67 Degrees  

Happy growing mate. Serious clean and professional looking setup. Very very nice


----------



## Terry385 (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm also curious about some examples of some tea's. I've read about the advantages but would like to hear some real people suggestions[/QUOTE]
http://www.skunklabshc.com/
http://www.skunklabshc.com/microbe-tea-info.html
haven't used yet.. hydroguard working great


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 27, 2015)

Got the Humidifier and dehumidifier dialed in finally. Need humi during the day and de-humi at night. The Humi is on a timer and the de-humi works with the grow controller at night.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 27, 2015)

@legallyflying Ok got my tea a brewing. This ain't no fuckin' Earl Grey and scones that's for sure. I made due with some bat shit, EWC, Subculture B I had already, and some Extreme brand AZOS and MYKOS a friend gave to me. Added some Grandma's molasses to kick it off. Like I said making due till I get my Biowar. Like the name of that shit, sounds like it'll kill zombies and Taliban. I hope my fly by tea works for now.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 27, 2015)

The more I study these compost / micro tea the less I understand.

So much confusing / contradicting info on the WWW. So many recipes. Like meatloaf every body loves their mom's but are super critical of other peeps recipes. Nevertheless so many growers can't be wrong. So I want a big plate full of meatloaf-tea with a side of mashed potatoes and gravy. Hope my intern recipe will help feed my roots.


----------



## entertainer1224 (Jan 27, 2015)

Very nice setup beerbelly. I'll be watching and soaking up some knowledge. Happy growing.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Entertainer. More to come.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 28, 2015)

Added this to my res. It bumped the DO level up from 8.0 to 9.3 scored of the bay for $14. Well worth it. Keeps nutes well mixed and shreds the bubbles into micro-bubbles to make them more effective in producing DO. No air, no mixer DO is 6.7 so this gotta be good for my plants.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 28, 2015)

didd you mention how your cooling it? just airflow?


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 28, 2015)

@Alienwidow I'm cooling the res with a 1/10hp eco-plus chiller (I know piece of shit but its working for now) I got off CL for $50. I run it thru a closed loop stainless steel tube in the res. It's kept on the other side of the wall in the garage as is my air pump (both throw off unwanted heat and noise) . The mixer above is submerged at the bottom of my res and runs on a timer to coincide with the ebb and flow as is the air-pump to mega bubble the buckets. I also have a one way filtered & vented fresh air inlet going to there. Posted pics a few posts back. Soon to be replacing the ecoplus 7 air pump as it is too hot and raises my water temps 2-6 deg. I'll keep it as a utility pump for tea and stuff.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 28, 2015)

Tea time! Been brewing this funky shit for about 44 hours.

Time to add to res for a couple feedings left today. Also scored this awesome Thomas air pump off the bay for $47! This mofo kicks out the air for the soup, errr tea.


I love suds (beer) but hope my plant's roots like this funky brew.
My nectarine tree is loving the res dumps!


Bottoms up! Let the fun begin!


----------



## spek9 (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice setup.

Subbed.

-spek


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh yea forgot about the plants, duh
5 x Fruit Punch
2 x Dr Kipplingers Incredible Bulk
1 auto Mango Ryder free seed WTF why not
All sprouted on (in) GH Rapid Rooters in 1-2 days

100% sprout success however 2 were slow on the go 3-4 days

No additives or helpers just 2x 15w floro grow bullbs and a heater mat and ph'd water & 50-70rh


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 29, 2015)

Jumped them into Hydro buckets with the temporary drip system the towels were wet to kick up the humidity until I got my humidifier dialed in and some good roots established. The lids are there to keep the moisture in and light out.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 29, 2015)

Obviously know what you're doing, and this is a sweet set-up, probably very expensive but once it's complete it's basically hands free, to an extent. Those of us on micro budgets can only dream of this. But it gives clear information on what you can do with the right equipment and know-how. My first hydro experience was shocking, to say the least.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 29, 2015)

Farfenugen said:


> Obviously know what you're doing, and this is a sweet set-up, probably very expensive but once it's complete it's basically hands free, to an extent. Those of us on micro budgets can only dream of this. But it gives clear information on what you can do with the right equipment and know-how. My first hydro experience was shocking, to say the least.


@Farfenugen LOL I haven't grown weed in decades. My past experience was outdoors almost 30 years ago. I only recently started smoking it again. 25 yrs MIA with only an occasional puff here and there. But after a long time out and a real need for some serious pain relief that the prescribed RX shit wasn't helping from 2 broken legs (my dog broke my legs but that's another story) I also found it helps to make me sleep better (I suffer from very severe sleep apnea where 2 hours is a good nights sleep) so I went to a weed doctor and got a script bought some herb at a local dispensary and here I am now.


I soon ventured into a few local dispensaries getting my meds and thought fuck I can do this its only weed. Ha ha the jokes on me I decided to do a little studying via the internet as I've been out of the scene forever. I was amazed at the amount of freakin' info out there on the www. So I've been studing and found that there is a lot of confusing and misinformation all over the various forums but a lot of good shit too. Well here I am sifting thru the shit and trying to grow some meds for me and my friends who I have come to find are many. A friend with weed is a friend indeed.

I thought I'd stuff my build and FIRST indoor grow here as I don't know exactly how to do a blog or journal yet. I will be catching up this thread to my actual grow soon as I have been trying to grow some MJ since early Dec. I have been studying and trying to employ the best tactics I can afford and trying to sort thru the BS to grow me some quality buds.

I' had a recent set back that I will be posting in the LEGAL forum soon that may derail my pineapple express train. But for now fuck it lets grow some weed.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jan 29, 2015)

Wonderful I am glad to see there's a lot of us out there who delve into this endeavour with gusto. Keep those meds a growing. Awesome pics by the way and well done.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 29, 2015)

4 days into the buckets most have started to show roots thru the hydroton filled 10" net pots. 2 plants (same two that were slow sprouts) are still a bit slow to catch up to the others so I'll keep em on drip irrigation until I feel that they can deal with ebb n flow.


Was going to top n FIM at this point but waited a couple of days. I got scared 'cuz I'd never done either before so I let 'em veg another couple days.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 29, 2015)

@Farfenugen I'm all about as much hands off growing as possible but I am finding as I go that there will always some work to be done.

I actually found the grow room build to be somewhat therapeutic and fun testing my hands on skills. And at times like the recent (tea brewing) I felt like a mad scientist LOL. I will continue to study this growing art-form / science experiment so that I may march forward with the best intentions and hopefully grow some good greens. I love to get feed back and take the good with the bad then sort it out via my own continence and apply what I think will benefit me. 

As there is little real hard (published) scientific grow studies I rely on lots of (opinion related) guidance to this sport we call MJ farming. I think I will only get better with the guidance and trial & error.

Your bro on the grow, peace out!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok this is where I get lost in the gene pool. Same seed, same strain (Fruit punch) one looks very Indica
 while the other sativa
 . Phenotype / Genotype.

Guess this is where I need to start thinking forward about clones to harvest the best of the bunch for future generations.


----------



## entertainer1224 (Jan 30, 2015)

Yeah buddy. I look forward to your cloning setup. It'll be just as professional as your grow room.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 30, 2015)

Pulled the drippers after a week or so

and wrapped buckets with some insulation to help keep res temps down. 2 degrees difference.


----------



## Alienwidow (Jan 30, 2015)

ya, the grows going swell but i really wanna hear about the dog and the broken legs...owch.


----------



## lushgreen (Jan 30, 2015)

What's the Blulab pH doser like? well made or so so?/


----------



## texasjack (Jan 30, 2015)

nice grow


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 30, 2015)

lushgreen said:


> What's the Blulab pH doser like? well made or so so?/


It seems to be a pretty quality made piece. Very simple to set up calibrate and use. Handsomely packaged and simple to follow instructions. 3 year warranty too. The peristaltic pump is nicer than a few other I looked at. A similar peri pump alone costs 2/3ds the price of this total unit. I also like the fact that I can view it and my Guardian Monitor and doser anywhere via Google Docs APP on my I-phone. It also has a dimmable green LED display so it won't fuck with your grow even though mine is in a separate room. My only gripe is that it reads 1/10th off of the Blue lab Guardian Monitor I have even after simultaneous calibration. No biggie but it still bugs me. I'm going to contact BL and see if there is anything I can do to dial it in perfecto. its accuracy is +/- .1 so there may be nothing I can do?? The BL is much better than the Autopilot doser I first bought sent that piece o crap back.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 30, 2015)

@texasjack Thanks bro. I'm trying my noobie best.
I want to grow giant nuggs that looks like this!

LOL I'd get all my friends high!


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 30, 2015)

spek9 said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> Subbed.
> 
> -spek


Thanks and Welcome aboard the crazy train Spek.


----------



## spek9 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm looking very hard at building a real set of grow rooms here very soon, so your setup is dead on as far as cleanliness, attention to detail and methodical approach; I'm the same way.

I'm interested to hear about how all of your environmental/situational automation products work out.

Happy growing!

-spek


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 31, 2015)

LOL I came home from a Vacation and my bitch was


Alienwidow said:


> ya, the grows going swell but i really wanna hear about the dog and the broken legs...owch.


LOL I came home from a Vacation and my 190+ lb English Mastiff bitch Luna was so happy to see me she accidentally knocked me off my 5 foot porch and I broke two legs. I ended up home for a while so I started this grow room to give me something to do and supply meds. Luna my Mastiff is finally out of the dog house and now on guard patrol.


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok got a bit off topic so here is a few progressive grow shots
  

Your bro on the grow 
Beer Belly


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 1, 2015)

Beer bellys got it growin


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 1, 2015)

spek9 said:


> I'm looking very hard at building a real set of grow rooms here very soon, so your setup is dead on as far as cleanliness, attention to detail and methodical approach; I'm the same way.
> 
> I'm interested to hear about how all of your environmental/situational automation products work out.
> 
> ...


Ok I'm learning on the fly but lessons learned are knowledge gained.

I recently began experimenting with "tea" in my system. Great for my root system but not necessarily for my watering system. I have found that the tea I brewed can raise PPM as well as tweak the Ph a 1/10 th or two. But more importantly it fucks with the DO (dissolved Oxygen) in my reservoir. I figure the benes are eating up the oxygen as they multiply. I have an air disc and a mixer that make a high level of DO without the added tea. However a day after adding the tea to my res. the DO begins to drop rather quickly and the normally stable Ph begins to fluctuate a bit. I have been using a strong tea initially and will tune it down soon so this will be less of a problem.

All the res monitors and Ph controller probes have been put on a maintenance schedule because I believe that the "tea" is adding to the accumulation of crud on my PH /EC / DO & temp probes quicker than with out it. I was getting some suspicious readings so I started a regimen of probe care every other day. Clean every other day then recalibrate every second or third cleaning. but I will keep the cleaning schedule (takes less than 10 min). Flush out res every 7-12 days too.

Per Blue Lab's website 
Do not immerse in oils, proteins or suspended solids that will leave a coating
on the glass bulb." also 
"Rinse pH probe tip under fresh tap water.
Never use RO (Reverse Osmosis), Distilled or De-ionized water."
Do not immerse in oils, proteins or suspended solids that will leave a coating
on the glass bulb.

I soak and use a probe cleaning solution to keep 'em accurate.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 1, 2015)

Gotta love the ability to monitor and remotely control the reservoir and room conditions too.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 2, 2015)

Couple more shots before flipping to 12/12 these girls are overdue!
 
Time to switch to flower schedule.


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 2, 2015)

Woot woot flowertime


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 2, 2015)

very nice, along for dah ride


----------



## MOON SHINER (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 3, 2015)

Mega res douche tonight. There was all kinds of shit growing and polluting my water. I have been adding some bene-tea to pump up the roots and intake of my plants. I'm pretty sure that some of that gunk is good. However I want to start off fresh going into flower.

Dump res. My fruit trees love the stuff and I also use it in my water bucket for houseplants
High power spray out the res. I got 80psi at the tap
Soak for 1+hr with 3 cups bleach
cook and eat steak dinner while waiting

Blast tank again with tap water
1 more time rinse with tap.
Fill with RO/DI add Cal Mag
Add nutes
Wait a day to let it all stabilize
Tea time, Got a new brew of bene tea using a .25% initial then a cup a day thereafter 
Cheers to the new Schedule


----------



## Alienwidow (Feb 3, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Mega res douche tonight. There was all kinds of shit growing and polluting my water. I have been adding some bene-tea to pump up the roots and intake of my plants. I'm pretty sure that some of that gunk is good. However I want to start off fresh going into flower.
> 
> Dump res. My fruit trees love the stuff and I also use it in my water bucket for houseplants
> High power spray out the res. I got 80psi at the tap
> ...


ill drink to that! cheers! as long as the roots are white your alright. steak looks good, really good. that bit on the point is my favorite,


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 4, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> ill drink to that! cheers! as long as the roots are white your alright. steak looks good, really good. that bit on the point is my favorite,


@Alienwidow Ha ha if I can grow half as good as I smoke / grill then dem gonna be some dank ass buds!

Cheers man, your brow on the grow
Beer Belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok got bored watching tea brew so I decided to make a mini-cloner so I could fuck around with clone production. Never done it before so any help / comments are welcome.
Started with 2 of these Hefty locking containers


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

Drilled some holes in the side and glued (no leaks) in some grommets, stuck in a couple of one way valves.

Glued in a couple of connected wally world air stones to the bottom


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

Added airline from the stones thru the grommets to the 1 way valves for safety.

pretty good bubbles on this low rent experiment


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

Cut one lid with 2 big cutouts and the other with some 1-5/8" holes and used some heavy double sided tape to bond them together


----------



## texasjack (Feb 5, 2015)

this thread has so much potential. Congrats.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

Insert a few 1.75" plugs with a few cuttings and there ya have it.

Added a couple mini thermos to see he water and humi-dome temps.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

texasjack said:


> this thread has so much potential. Congrats.


Thanks Jack just trying to have some fun growing some buds.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok the Q&A on cloner shit.


Is it cool to have a see thru root dome?
I used a few trimmings from my girls just before 12/12 flip. I 45 degree and split the stalks and dunked em in some Clonex the hydro guy gave me to try. I also added couple drops of Superthrive and couple drops of GH Rapid Start a friend gave me to the water. 1.5 Gal. Did I pollute the water? Or make it better?
Should I keep (2x double 12w cfl plant) lights on / off? If so how long daily?
Was given a couple Jr Green Pad Co2 pads (look like feminine pads, hope they are good for girls, LOL) by the same friend to try also. He said they work. Figured WTF its free cant hurt. Do these really work?
Got the whole rig sittin on a seed starter mat so the temps are 78 deg water, 82 humi. What are the best temps fore clones??
Is it best to keep the stems in or out of the water? Right now they're a cm or 2 above the water but getting plenty wet.
No roots yet after a few days but I got more time than money so we'll see what happens.Whole deal cost me less than $20 (Mostly free or had already) so I don't have high hopes. But hey live and learn.


Appreciate any feedback

Your bro on the grow
Beer Belly


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 5, 2015)

Your water is ok although I don't personally use nutes till I see roots but hey,you got this. Co2pads? I have seen bags with fungi that release co2 but no pads
. Curious


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 5, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Ok the Q&A on cloner shit.
> 
> 
> Is it cool to have a see thru root dome?
> ...


Also did you buy fem seeds or clones? Do you remember which clone belongs to which plant in case of male or herm traits? Food for the beer belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> Your water is ok although I don't personally use nutes till I see roots but hey,you got this. Co2pads? I have seen bags with fungi that release co2 but no pads
> . Curious


See this




 paid $11 for a 10 pack off FeeBay after my bro showed me this. Cheap chance to help cloning.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 5, 2015)

Whenever you want to come over and redo my grow room, you're more than welcome. I have tons of beer and I will even make sure I have your favorite brew on hand.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

Observe & Report said:


> Whenever you want to come over and redo my grow room, you're more than welcome. I have tons of beer and I will even make sure I have your favorite brew on hand.



Ha Ha your uniform got me running scared.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 5, 2015)

However looking to meet other So Cal closet growers to share experience and knowledge . Send me a PM.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 5, 2015)

don't sweat it, I'm just a mall cop...


----------



## Qdraw (Feb 5, 2015)

Subscribe


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 5, 2015)

We share experience and knowledge all day on the Interweb. Meet up in person to share genetics.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 5, 2015)

oh and I hope it is within my lifetime that we can share genetics online too! Maybe in 20-30 years? The tech is getting there surely and not even that slowly.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 6, 2015)

Dude..what are you using to monitor your bluelab guardians!!!!

I want I want!!

Straining the tea will help keep gunk down. Down sweat the DO drop. It's not dropping in your pots I'm sure. 

Ph fluctuations are normal and actually a good thIng. Set it low 5.6 or so and don't correct until it get to like 6.2. 

That should take several days if your nutrient concentration is right. If it changes rapidly increase nute strength. If it lowers....panic!!  

And double check your molassis amounts in the tea.. some people add to much or don't let the tea brew long enough (24 hrs) so they end up adding sugar to the rez....that's a no no. 

Did you get your pondmaster pump Yet? 

Seripussy though..I want the low down on the rez monitoring 

Cheers


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 6, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Dude..what are you using to monitor your bluelab guardians!!!!
> 
> I want I want!!
> 
> ...


@legallyflying Its bluelab's connect line. They also make some sweet dosers.
Here is a link for ya
https://www.bluelab.com/products/type/connect-suite

Also the Autopilot Greenhouse Master Controller is fully functional from my PC too but its wired

I strained the shit extra good this time and its much better. I got the new pump but not hooked up yet. as the other is still working ok and I'm very busy. The bubblers in the pots kick the DO back up.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 6, 2015)

When you have the time, check one of these out...


Pretty slick. Just pour.your brew through it and leave it on yop.of the bucket. By the time your ready to use again the dregs are all dry so just flip in the trash. 


Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=231228412804&alt=web


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 6, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> When you have the time, check one of these out...
> 
> 
> Pretty slick. Just pour.your brew through it and leave it on yop.of the bucket. By the time your ready to use again the dregs are all dry so just flip in the trash.
> ...


Cool, I saw something like this for paint at Home depot. Wonder what micron would be best? Thinkin maybe a 500 then a 75 might do the trick. A lot easier than pouring thru a fishnet.

*Micron Guide*
Microns
Typical Material
700
Beach Sand
250
Fine Sand
74
Portland Cement
44
Silt
37
Plant Pollen
12
Red Blood Cell
2
Cigarette Smoke
1
0.001 mm


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 6, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> See this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that shit works, Got some small roots after 1 day of using it.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 6, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Cool, I saw something like this for paint at Home depot. Wonder what micron would be best? Thinkin maybe a 500 then a 75 might do the trick. A lot easier than pouring thru a fishnet.
> 
> *Micron Guide*
> Microns
> ...


Thought about getting one or two of these for the EWC. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Stainless-Steel-Tea-Ball-Infuser-Strainer-Spice-/151295504828?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item2339ea31bc

Easier than funcin with pantyhose. I got the stink eye buying them at the drugstore. Girl working there said I had the wrong size! LOL


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 6, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> Also did you buy fem seeds or clones? Do you remember which clone belongs to which plant in case of male or herm traits? Food for the beer belly


I'm just doing the cloner thing for shits and giggles right now. Not planning on keeping any just testing the waters for later days to hone my skills. However I was pleasantly surprised to see roots this morning. How many if any hours a day of light should clones get? Right now I got em on 18-6. Put on timer couple days ago. Oh yea these were from fem seed stock.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 6, 2015)

You can continue 18-6 with your clones. Great finds, both you and legally....definitely all over that 5gal strainer! ATB!


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 7, 2015)

I think I use 400 then 200. I'll have to check, you can Google around but if you use too small a mesh you will filter out the bacteria!!!

Plus it will take FO-EVA to drain through the strainer 

Oh yeah.. bought four of the blue lab guardian connects today.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 7, 2015)

@legallyflying You might need to get a range extender depending on how far away your PC is or cheap internet connectable PC you can keep closer then you can get the data via Google Docs on your phone or another PC.

I was curious about the micron size of the bacteria. More study needed.


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 8, 2015)

I am amazed with your set up. Looks really good


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 8, 2015)

Whered you get your seeds at?


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 8, 2015)

@Kind Sir Thanks man I got my seeds at Herbie's. Took a week. Ok price, Lots of freebies.
100% sprout using H20 and Rapid Rooters. Looked for beginner strains w/ kick & yeild


----------



## Kind Sir (Feb 8, 2015)

Thank you for the picture as well I really do appreciate it. 

Im going to watch this grow, very interesting to see somebody who hasn't grown in decades to have pro set up with healthy plants. Jealous. Keep it up beer belly!


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 8, 2015)

Went to the culinary mega store to pick up some knives I was having sharpened and found these 2 strainers and thought I tinker with them to make a jumbo tea ball.
 
Put them together with a bolt and wing nut and a couple pieces of surgical tubing
 
They hold a good amount of EWC 

I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow

Think it may be to coarse we'll see.
Also scored this nice 4 L mixing bucket.

$12 bucks for all three. The mixing bucket was $8 more at the hydro store.

Your bro on the grow 
Beer Belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 10, 2015)

The strainers suck. Too big mesh for EWC.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 10, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> The strainers suck. Too big mesh for EWC.


Perhaps you could line them with cheesecloth...? ATB!


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 10, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> @Kind Sir Thanks man I got my seeds at Herbie's. Took a week. Ok price, Lots of freebies.
> 100% sprout using H20 and Rapid Rooters. Looked for beginner strains w/ kick & yeild
> View attachment 3347195


I like herbies for all the freebies and the possible stealth options. Nice collection, I have the pinapple chunk mothers growing in my veg right now.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 10, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> I like herbies for all the freebies and the possible stealth options. Nice collection, I have the pinapple chunk mothers growing in my veg right now.


As I have Zero experience with any other seed companies I was pretty happy with Herbie's. I have found Seed.eu since and will be using them going fwd. Check it out.


----------



## DSinatra (Feb 10, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Ok the Q&A on cloner shit.
> 
> 
> Is it cool to have a see thru root dome?
> ...


Cfl's are fine for clones. Schedule is growers preference anywhere from 18/6 to 24hours on. By the way this room is proper! Kudos I tip my hat to you brother.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok went to the 99 cent store today and found a couple of strainers for my tea to make op a EWC tea ball that'll be easily adapted and cleaned out. Finer mesh, plastic dishwasher safe and only a buck ea!
  
best brew yet. Changed rez after a week cuz I was getting a bit of nute burn. let it cycle wih 1/2 strength nutes for a day then drop this bennie bomb.


Bombs away!


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 11, 2015)

Beer Belly post: 11305813 said:


> As I have Zero experience with any other seed companies I was pretty happy with Herbie's. I have found Seed.eu since and will be using them going fwd. Check it out.


Will do, i will hopefully have my own crosses here within the next 6 months, super excited to start makin seeds, fem seeds too.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 11, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> Will do, i will hopefully have my own crosses here within the next 6 months, super excited to start makin seeds, fem seeds too.


That's awesome, I'm still learning how to grow. LOL


----------



## fandango (Feb 11, 2015)

Sweet set up there!
Say...I found a guy named Limbo Holland on youtube...check out his grow room set up...maybe it will give you an idea for the next room?


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 11, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> That's awesome, I'm still learning how to grow. LOL


 Me too, just trying to learn how to keep some killer genetics around for daze.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 11, 2015)

fandango said:


> Sweet set up there!
> Say...I found a guy named Limbo Holland on youtube...check out his grow room set up...maybe it will give you an idea for the next room?


@fandango Thanks man! I've seen a few of Limbo's vid's lots of interesting stuff and Ideas. I hate tat effin Popcorn song! reminds me of Jr High dances.

But I am very curious about the Malpeto (sp) medium. Heard the US/Canada stuff isn't the same as the Euro stuff. More research needed. I already got a few enhancements planned for after this grow.

Here is one I just got.

A small condensate pump to empty my de-hui. Thinking about either plumbing it to my daytime humidifier or my rez.
Any thoughts or comments welcome. Not sure what airborne problems I may be potentially dumping. More research needed. However the thought of not having to dump that Hui rez every morning is cool with me.

Ultimately the goal is as much hands free growing as possible. The thought of 2 weeks with out any maint. is cool by me and my short term goal. My schedule is so crazy at times. Kids, travel for work etc...


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 11, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Perhaps you could line them with cheesecloth...? ATB!


@SupaM The new "tea ball" kicked ass. Hardly any seepage. Trying to get away from panty hose (embarrassing to buy) / cheesecloth etc..and have a reusable EWC soaker for my tea. Think I found it at the 99 cent store. Think this is my best mix yet with these two cheap ass plastic strainers.

The girls seem to be liking it!

Not sure why this Mango Ryder Auto in the front is yellowing?

The buds are progressing. Maybe a different nute schedule is needed for auto vs the others?
Fuck-it she gets the same as the other bitches who are 18-24" now and getin' the stretch on and starting to show some mini-budlets. after a week and a half of 12/12 flower time.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 12, 2015)

I gotta work on my picture skills.


----------



## fandango (Feb 12, 2015)

What is that unit you have mounted on the wall at the floor BB ?


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 12, 2015)

fandango said:


> What is that unit you have mounted on the wall at the floor BB ?


Ima take a guess at wallheater


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 12, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> Ima take a guess at wallheater


@marquezmurder You have won the prize on the new games how The Pothead is Right! Please contact your forum admin for your choice of one OZ of primo Maui Wowie. All participants must be able to pick their own prizes in the grow of origin. LOL yep it's a wall heater I scored when a neighbor was updating his pad. Don't think it gets much use here (set for 66 deg so it maybe fired off a couple times with this mild So Cal winter) so I may move it to my bathroom. Hate a cold seat fist ting in the morning! I'll use the plug spot on my controller for ???


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 12, 2015)

I have them in my room as well, set to the off setting as I use hps, gotta beat the heat. However already got one in the bathroom, its like a mini sauna in there. And as for the mowie wowie, mhmm



Co2?


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok so I learned a lesson in flow tectonics a few days ago that I'd like to share. Our world is full of filters. Oil and gas filters for your car. HEPA filters for everything these days. RO/DI filters for your groom. Sediment filters for your tea.Your lungs filter out all kinds of crap..... Think my liver may not work as a beer filter like it used to.

But whatever you do, beware of using inline filters for your recirculating hydro systems when using bene tea's. 

Thought it would be cool to add a couple of inline water filters. To catch any sediment every few weeks or so.
WRONG! 

Those tampon sized filters are a grow room for bacteria and the like.

I had no Idea how fast they'd clog up until one day after work I came home to find a room full of listless drooping plants suffering from water starvation.
I cleaned them out with brush and H2O2 and they appeared as new.
 
However a couple days later same dirty shit!
Don't use these MoFo's in your system!


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 12, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> I have them in my room as well, set to the off setting as I use hps, gotta beat the heat. However already got one in the bathroom, its like a mini sauna in there. And as for the mowie wowie, mhmm
> 
> 
> Co2?


Trying to use the heater maintain night time temps but am finding it maybe is not needed.
Tinkering with Co2 report later.


----------



## MartaStuart (Feb 13, 2015)

I like how it looks!


----------



## fandango (Feb 13, 2015)

I was thinking the unit was heat or a mini split heat pump,but than figured the mini would be mounted close to the ceiling
I still have bags and bags of dry organics ferts we were using for our out door grow and making tea(36 hour bubble time)
We never saved the tea for later use our thinking was it goes bad in a matter of hours?Have you looked at the tea with a micro scope to see what is in there BB?


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 13, 2015)

fandango said:


> I was thinking the unit was heat or a mini split heat pump,but than figured the mini would be mounted close to the ceiling
> I still have bags and bags of dry organics ferts we were using for our out door grow and making tea(36 hour bubble time)
> We never saved the tea for later use our thinking was it goes bad in a matter of hours?Have you looked at the tea with a micro scope to see what is in there BB?


Bubble mine for 40-48 hrs and the first and last couple hours real aggressively with a bad ass turbo R. Thomas mini compressor.

Makes a hell of a frothy mix. Kind of earthy smelling.

I keep it in the garage fridge in a 2 gal carboy for a week but no longer .

I've read the colder temps make the biolife inactive keeping it from boing bad but regardless the stuff goes bad in a week. I add a cup or two each day.

I'll have to bring a few samples to view under a scope at the lab at work to confirm this. Interesting though I never thought of challenging the validity of the useful lifespan. I do however believe that the stuff is helping my plants but I've nothing to compare it to as this is my first grow using the stuff. It does gunk up the reservoir however and forces my lazy ass to change the rez every week. I use the leftover tea and the rez change water on my fruit plants and houseplants and they seem to dig it too.


----------



## fandango (Feb 14, 2015)

The tea sure goes along way for low cost.I added a handful of earth worm castings and a splash of black strap to each batch,than poured a 16oz cup on top of my 7 gallon pots of super soil (sub cool style) than would water with well water until the next batch was ready in 36 hours.Plants were doing pretty good,head high bushes on september 10th or so.
Never did see the final product...rippers came over before sunrise and chopped them all down!


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 15, 2015)

fandango said:


> The tea sure goes along way for low cost.I added a handful of earth worm castings and a splash of black strap to each batch,than poured a 16oz cup on top of my 7 gallon pots of super soil (sub cool style) than would water with well water until the next batch was ready in 36 hours.Plants were doing pretty good,head high bushes on september 10th or so.
> Never did see the final product...rippers came over before sunrise and chopped them all down!


Sucks about the rippers man. A-holes deserve to be shot. I effin hate thieves!

My tea has been a varying hodge-podge of stuff. But working well.
Earth worm castings
*Ancient Forest
Grandma's black strap molasses*
Great White
ZHO
Sub Culture B

But plan on using once this once I've used up the other stuff (Might take a while) as a little goes a long way
OG Biowar and Mycogrow
Earth worm castings
*Grandma's black strap molasses*


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 15, 2015)

CLONER UPDATE:
Well its not exactly a pro op deal as I had marginal hopes of success after reading so many noob's stories of cloning peril. I still surprised myself with the mini-cloner I built and started 10 days ago. This cloning shit is easier than I had read. This was just a trial to see if I could do it. I picked 5 random trimmings and popped them in. Split stem and 45'd em, dipped in Clonex gel, added 2 drops of Superthrive and 2 drops of Rapidstart to the RO/DI water. I added a liter or so from my reservoir a few days ago to top it off. Bad move made em yellow from the bloom nutes. Still 10 days and I got me some rooted clones.
   
Too bad I'm tossing them all this one looked like a keeper.

Going to keep playing with the clones to dial it in for later grows.

Your Brow on the grow,
Beer Belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 16, 2015)

Problems, problems. Fuckin' Johnny Law!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/wtf-opinions-and-ideas-needed.860700/
What to do?


----------



## fandango (Feb 16, 2015)

How did you make the spray rig?when I made my clonner back a few years the thing leaked all over the floor.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 16, 2015)

fandango said:


> How did you make the spray rig?when I made my clonner back a few years the thing leaked all over the floor.


No spray just bubbles. See page 4 for details. No leaks no drips. just roots.


----------



## fandango (Feb 17, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> Cut one lid with 2 big cutouts and the other with some 1-5/8" holes and used some heavy double sided tape to bond them together
> View attachment 3345797 View attachment 3345801 View attachment 3345802


I am fuzzy this morning an need to see more pics of this bubble unit...still don,t get the whole pic BB.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 17, 2015)

@fandango (one of my favorite albums) By the numbers
1) Buy 2 of these 15 quart Hefty containers16'L x 10'w x 6"h with the locking clips on the side.

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?sku=14043&gclid=CJKL56-u6sMCFRBffgodkW0AmQ

2) Drill holes and glue in grommets for the air lines on one end. I used a silicone product. Insert 1/4" airline and a couple of one way air check valves.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#47245k26/=vyekqf
http://www.mcmaster.com/#push-in-grommets/=vyelv3

3) Then I glued 2 air bars from wally world with some 5 min epoxy to the bottom of the same container with the grommets. Then ran a hose connecting the 2 air bars

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Bubble-Aquarium-Stone-1ct-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/10532630

4) Attach the air bars and check valves via some 1/4" air lines


5) Prepare the lid's
a) Drill 12 1-3/4" evenly spaced holes in one lid
b) cut out the depressed rectangles out of the other lid
c) I stuck them together back to back with some heavy duty 2 sided tape but silicone or glue should work
 

6) Drill a few (6- 1/4" vent holes in the top (other container) and a hole in the top for thermometer. (also added one to the rez (bottom) half via another grommet filled with silicone to monitor the water temp.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-pcs-LCD-Digital-Fish-Aquarium-Thermometer-Water-Black-FREE-Extra-Batteries-/251766659873?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9e765b21

7) Stuff a few clone gel dipped cuttings into the 2" neoprene collars insert into lid add water to about 1/2" from bottom of stem.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-neoprene-inserts-gro1-cloning-collars-10-132-pack-actual-size-1-7-8-/261447221798?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cdf780226


 plug in the air pump and grow See next post

Hope this helps bro


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 17, 2015)

Ok so the bitches are on day 15 after 12/12 flip. Read somewhere that the first week of flip don't count??
 Groom
 Sativa dominant FP pheno
 Auto Mango Ryder chubbing up a bit
 Broke a couple of stems last week. Let them lay and they are still thriving and putting on budlets.

Lots of head tops so I did a little bottom snipping to encourage top potential.


No hurry on this grow so a little growth retardation from snipping is ok by me. Some folks never snip during flower for potencies sake and slowed growth. I say no worrries cuz this is a learner grow for me. A 420 experiment.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 18, 2015)

@fandango 
9) add cuttings ... these are cutting that have sat in a bucket for 2+ hours. I'm testing this to see how ? fragile these cuttings really are.

10) cut at 45 degree angle then split stalk perpendicular and dunk in Clonex rooting gel

11) Use 2 or 3 drops ea of Superthrive and GH Rapid Rooter in the 15 quart container holding maybe (10-12 Quarts). Aprox 2 to 2.5" from the top of the uncovered lower container.
 
Must add micro additives, ? x 12oz per day to the Beer Belly full OG hybrid  storage tank, while waiting a week   for roots?? Clone subjects came from a bag of bottom trimmings I literally pulled out of the trash. Limp biscuits



Made roots for me last time see what this next batch will do .................


----------



## fandango (Feb 18, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> @fandango
> 9) add cuttings ... these are cutting that have sat in a bucket for 2+ hours. I'm testing this to see how ? fragile these cuttings really are.
> 
> 10) cut at 45 degree angle then split stalk perpendicular and dunk in Clonex rooting gel
> ...


Thanks BB....love the beer belly cloner


----------



## fandango (Feb 18, 2015)

Ok got the cloner blue print now the official plug and play version bye BB...I have a couple of old school domes going that work ok but take too much timing and attention for my schedule,so the BB set up is going to work out great.
I just noticed you are running 4 LED lights on a mover over 8 plants,have you estimated the dry weight of each girl there?


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 19, 2015)

Bro your looking at 8 weeks on all but the auto. Id say she will be done in 4 maybe 5. Also the BB cloner is overpowered and should be for sale on ebay but the best part about all of it is your Lagunitas IPA overpowered storage tank. Thats recycling of a good beers' bottle right there.


----------



## DSinatra (Feb 21, 2015)

I


Beer Belly said:


> Ok so the bitches are on day 15 after 12/12 flip. Read somewhere that the first week of flip don't count??
> View attachment 3353883 Groom
> View attachment 3353884 Sativa dominant FP pheno
> View attachment 3353886 Auto Mango Ryder chubbing up a bit
> ...


I seee you have a lot of autos. I have a couple going right now and I don't know much about them. Right now they are about 3 1/2 weeks old in k cups. I was told I got to transplant right away because as soon as the roots hit the cup it will stop expanding and I'll just end up with a cola the size of my thumb. If that is the case I might as well keep them in the k cup because I know the roots have already hit the cup


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 21, 2015)

DSinatra said:


> I
> 
> I seee you have a lot of autos. I have a couple going right now and I don't know much about them. Right now they are about 3 1/2 weeks old in k cups. I was told I got to transplant right away because as soon as the roots hit the cup it will stop expanding and I'll just end up with a cola the size of my thumb. If that is the case I might as well keep them in the k cup because I know the roots have already hit the cup


I planted all my beans into Rapid Rooters and transferred then after 10-15 days.


Actually I only have 1 auto and she started showing flowering 2 weeks before I flipped the others. The auto seemed like a runt.

This is my first experience with an auto but its pretty cool. An Auto Mango Ryder free seed from Herbies. She has a ok size cola and buds growing everywhere, down to where the stalk comes out of the hydroton clay rocks. She is now at 69 days since I dropped her bean. And 57 days since I transplanted with 3 nodes. She's still budding and showing no signs of finishing real soon but I got my eye on her. She's got a great smell too!
  
All the rest are still stretching and tossing up budlets everywhere. I think I really underestimated the size of the Fruit Punch (x5) and the Incredible Bulk (x2) I may have to get in there and do some aggressive trimming.
  What a difference the Method Seven Glasses make!

If I was you I'd transplant those autos very soon. They are small but the roots need lots of room to grow. Happy roots more shoots!

Your bro on the grow.
Beer Belly


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 21, 2015)

From my brothers studies with autos ,vs my auto. Roots hitting the bottom of container or anything hard will induce the flowering. Remember roots still grow during flower. I had mine in a one gall, 2 roots hit the sidewalls and made it to the bottom so it started to flower, said fuck it, threw her in a 5 gallon, kept her under 24 hour veg light for another week then threw her in my flower room with the restof the ladies. She is big but probably not much yeild.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 24, 2015)

@marquezmurder Interesting notion about the roots hitting the wall. My auto was put into a 10" net pot along with the rest of my crop. Me knowing jack shit about autos I veg'ed her along with the rest. She was a slow starter and I did not see her flower until maybe 6-7ish weeks after I dropped her bean. Had some root issues early on with all my plants until I started introducing bene tea (thanks for the advice @legallyflying) and got my roots in order. Maybe that's what induced her??? IDK but I'd like to test this theory could make for some bigger autos if you controlled the root development to veg longer. Just a thought.


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 24, 2015)

Told you that shit is the BOMB. 
Just brewed 10 gallons myself and dosed these guys. 



I'm no weed god or anything but you would be soo surprised how many people just don't fucking listen to advice from people that just may know a thing or two about growing quality bud.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 24, 2015)

Hot house grow! WTF!

Came home late today and peeked in the groom. Steam quickly coated my glasses. 100 degree heat and super high humidity smacked me in the face! WTF is going on?? I noticed that my groom controller was blank. Did it die I thought? I've been having some issues with the wired monitor I hoped to have fixed with a new cord coming tomorrow. My ladies were all looking limp biscuit and hurting. I quickly checked the plug where it was connecter and sure enough it had tripped, or was it un plugged? I didn't pay much attention as I scrambled to get it back to normal. Not sure why?? Its one of those Shock Buster plug in GFCI adaptors

It somehow triggered itself off. Can't see my low-ish AMPS from misc stuff doing this. It does not have an anchor screw like it should. Maybe the vibrations from the oscillating wall fan on the same wall (close) helped unplug it. I'm gonna see if I can add a screw to anchor it or else replace it with a real hard lined GFCI.

From the looks on the analog timer on my control reservoir went out mid day so my girls had high temps and RH +80 for only a 1-3 hours. I soaked 'em good before lights out and they all seemed back on track. We'll see in the next 30'ish days if they were abused or not Who knows what the heat stress will do to my bitches??


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 24, 2015)

[/QUOTE]Just brewed 10 gallons myself and dosed these guys.

View attachment 3358742

I'm no weed god or anything but you would be soo surprised how many people just don't fucking listen to advice from people that just may know a thing or two about growing quality bud.[/QUOTE]

Fucking-a bro I like the way you roll! Seems like you got your shit tight. Why would I not take free advice? Too much bogus intel on these and other forums. I know to look for what works.........LOL I still feel like a fag when its " Tea Time" guess I need some dry biscuits to make it official and send up my rainbow flag.


Off to the pub for a little sauna grow stress relief!


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 25, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Told you that shit is the BOMB.
> Just brewed 10 gallons myself and dosed these guys.
> 
> View attachment 3358742
> ...


Bro your room is looking alot nicer than when i last saw it (bare bone). And your right, I wouldnt be here today if I didnt listen to the people who know whatsup. Good looking out


----------



## marquezmurder (Feb 25, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> @marquezmurder Interesting notion about the roots hitting the wall. My auto was put into a 10" net pot along with the rest of my crop. Me knowing jack shit about autos I veg'ed her along with the rest. She was a slow starter and I did not see her flower until maybe 6-7ish weeks after I dropped her bean. Had some root issues early on with all my plants until I started introducing bene tea (thanks for the advice @legallyflying) and got my roots in order. Maybe that's what induced her??? IDK but I'd like to test this theory could make for some bigger autos if you controlled the root development to veg longer. Just a thought.


Im probably gonna sprout the same ruderallis seeds in different pots do a solo cup, a one gal and a 3 gal, for shits and giggles a 5 gal. Same everything.

my auto now i was very dilligent about her first transplant, roots barely visible on walls. Then i went 1 week to long in the 1 gal i feel. Silly me getting lazy


----------



## AlexTyrone (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks good man! Following your adventures with a keen interest! Good luck


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, now you have the first real taste of growing.....

Lah de dah..I'm going to check my plants...HOLY FUCKING SHIT, WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON. 

My favorite grow room fuck ups of all time...

5. Contactor failed to close and my lights stayed off for 2 days.. thus flipping all my veg plants and clones.

4. Got lazy and didn't calibrate my cheap ass ph meter. Hmm why are my plants yellow? Ooh 6.7 ph 

3. years ago panicked about hydro slime.. dosed 2x the amount of physian...killed 18 one month old plants.

2. was just be lazy. Fucking over growing..didn't check the flower room for 4 days. Day 4.. opened the door and to my utter horror..ALL DEAD in week 6. Tiny piece of perlite stuck in float valve.

1. And the number one grow room fuck up (and the reason I rarely get high anymore). Filling my Rez with a 3/4" waterline that I installed right where the water service enters the house. Hmmm, I'll smoke a bowl. Hey, I'll go upstairs while this fills. Man I'm hungry. I'm going to ride my bike to get some lunch. It's sunny, I'm riding my bike, pretty women are wearing skirts. I order my food, read the paper. The food arrives and I take my first bite. Then....FUCK!!!!! The water is STILL on. 

I race on my bike home, open the door and can hear the water running. I run downstairs and there is literally 3" of water in the entire basment. Powers strips floating in water, trays of clones floating around like little boats, drywall soaked 1' up the walls, and a huge pile of laundry that most have weighed 100 pounds. 

So I spent the rest of the sunny day dealing with that mess.

What can I say. Shit happens, make checklists, follow them and don't be lazy  

Cheers mate. I'm off to do some training. Lets see a picture of these plants.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 25, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Well, now you have the first real taste of growing.....
> 
> Lah de dah..I'm going to check my plants...HOLY FUCKING SHIT, WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.
> 
> ...


LOL I about peed my pants laughing. Thinking about how silly shit happens when you get forgetful or just complacent. Just thinking about how I almost sank my boat because I forgot to put the plug in!!! My traumatized son still will not go fishing with me. I now keep a checklist attached to the keys. Like the old saying if it fucks, flys or floats rent it.

Growing lessoned learned. Don't trust anything electrical or it will surely screw up on you! Checklist being developed please add anything to the list I may have overlooked.

Plants& roots for bugs, deficiency, readiness - daily
REZ Water temp - daily
Rez Water PH - daily
Rez water level - daily
Rez Nute levels - daily
Dehumidifier condensate removal pump - daily
Humidifier water - daily
CO2 tank & room level - daily
All plugs and sockets - weekly
Extraction fan & carbon filter - weekly
Air Pumps and chiller - weekly
Water pump filtration - weekly
Lights and timers - AR
Security stuff - AR
Air intake filter - monthly
Hydro system (leaks) - AR
Groom temps - daily
I will also be making a tighter schedule for all things related to the grow for my next batch o ladies that'll include:

Feeding plan for seed to harvest
Tea schedule
Grow schedule
Lighting schedule
Training schedule
Temp schedule
CO2 schedule
Water Schedule
Maintenance Schedule
Sure there may be a bunch of stuff I've forgotten.
Please feel free to chime in all help is appreciated.

Your bro on the grow
Beer Belly


----------



## legallyflying (Feb 25, 2015)

Pretty long list. Mine is kind of differen as ph and ppm and stuff I just glance at and say.. yup that's about right. Doesn't change that much. Plus I have data populated spreadsheets for that. 

My list is more like: 
Overhead lights in flower room off. 
Bucket lines and float valves clear. 
Doors locked
gates locked 
alarm armed 

Etc etc etc. 

And as far as nutrient schedule, temps,co2...blah blah blah.. here is the mother fucking definite guide to great buds.. 
You will notice it bucks quite a few popular "conventions" you will find on the forums. But you can take this to heart.. you do one run following popular advice and then give this schedule a try and see what happens. 

PS. Don't share this with dick heads, people running CFLS, or people that think trimming their plants is removing the "solar panels" of the plant.


----------



## Beer Belly (Feb 25, 2015)

A few new pics

  




Your bro on the grow
BB


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 1, 2015)

they're still looking great man. just a couple things for you to think on. one is that if you want a more solid construction for the tops of those buckets they make 5 gallon bucket lids with built in net pots in six or eight inch nets. i used the cut out net pots at first but with the constant removal of the lids for cleaning and rez changes they eventually got cracks and the plants eventually fell right into the rez. so i ended up having to tie the whole plant to the ceiling, floating suspended in the air, dangling into the rez. then i moved to the built in lids and I've never had a problem.
the other thing is they're looking pretty full, and seem to be getting heavy. when are you planning on netting/trellising them? or are you? i don't want to see em fall over on ya lol. cheers bud.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 1, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> they're still looking great man. just a couple things for you to think on. one is that if you want a more solid construction for the tops of those buckets they make 5 gallon bucket lids with built in net pots in six or eight inch nets. i used the cut out net pots at first but with the constant removal of the lids for cleaning and rez changes they eventually got cracks and the plants eventually fell right into the rez. so i ended up having to tie the whole plant to the ceiling, floating suspended in the air, dangling into the rez. then i moved to the built in lids and I've never had a problem.
> the other thing is they're looking pretty full, and seem to be getting heavy. when are you planning on netting/trellising them? or are you? i don't want to see em fall over on ya lol. cheers bud.


They already have the 10" net pot bucket lids.

I initially started the new plants with drip irrigation for a couple of weeks.

I then cut some holes in some lids that fit over the top to keep the evaporation from the pots lower. These are also painted black inside to keep the light off to help prevent algae. I also wrapped the buckets in a self adhesive foam insulation and switched the hose to a white one to help keep water temps lower. They don't fluctuate now.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 1, 2015)

@Alienwidow I also installed trellising board's with hook eyes every foot or so. I put them at 2 different heights in on both sides of the room to add support when needed. I have not used them yet as I want them to go as long as possible without any help to strengthen the stalks. Not sure if this is good or bad but that's the plan for now.


Cheers bro


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 1, 2015)

AlexTyrone said:


> Looks good man! Following your adventures with a keen interest! Good luck


Thanks man, cant wait to spark it up! But gotta wait a while.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 2, 2015)

id drop the boards with the hooks down to the plant level because the stretch is done. they won't connect right.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 2, 2015)

is this a hookerless grow.? are you dancin those ladies all day with out bustiers 


Beer Belly said:


> They already have the 10" net pot bucket lids.
> View attachment 3362227
> I initially started the new plants with drip irrigation for a couple of weeks.
> View attachment 3362230
> ...


hey man, thanks for the re cap. i thought i saw some cut out earlier and mistakenly thought you were insert netting them. i like smaller net sizes, more room for roots to grow.


----------



## SSS2015 (Mar 3, 2015)

BB thanks heaps for your posts. Insane setup, wish I lived near by.

I'd love your thoughts on my thread in the noob section https://www.rollitup.org/t/total-noob-appreciate-your-thoughts.862135/

good luck with everything I'll be learning all I can.


----------



## Jason9922 (Mar 5, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Ok, I'm the interest of time I'm going to distill about 7 years of hydro experience on you in about three paragraphs.
> 
> Oh yeah..do post about the pump when it arrives, you are going to be very very impressed.
> 
> ...


ok I just ran into this starting reading about heisinburg tea lol


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 5, 2015)

Ogbiowar. That is where it is at.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 5, 2015)

Jason9922 said:


> ok I just ran into this starting reading about heisinburg tea lol


Tea it up man, sure helped my plants! The bio-war is the shit but I'm still using up all the other shit I started with (a few posts back) in addition to BW. Dude all my MJ, house plants and even my fruit trees are digging the stuff. Cheap to do and a little goes a long way. Costs me maybe a $1 a gallon to make and 5 gal works for all my green stuff in and out of the grow room.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 5, 2015)

fandango said:


> Thanks BB....love the beer belly cloner


So I started another round of clones in the homemade mini Beer Belly Bubble Cloner to learn more about it. This time I used a bunch of random trimmings from flowering plants. Used the same initial watering plan: 2-3 drops ea Superthrive and GH Rrapid Start. Don't know if this is good or bad but WTF I had to trim 'em any way. Using the trimmings as clone practice was an afterthought or I would have taken better care of them LOL. 


So I stuck 'em in the Beer Belly Mini Cloner. For shits and giggles.

And let 'em bubble away. Wow I was kinda of surprised thinking that the flowering cuts would die.

But to my surprise all but one lived.

.....And a few even went on to make their own flowers as they are on the same light schedule as the grow room
 
Most even made decent little mini root balls too

I'm gonna keep em in the cloner until I have a spot open in the grow room when ...

.....I pluck this Sugar Mango Auto who's getting closer to done.

Then I'll transplant one or two of these flower clones and see what happens.

Conclusion? Bomb ass clone, hermie, weak ass weed, die of root rot, who knows ???
But nothing ventured nothing gained.

Your Bro on the Grow 
Beer Belly


----------



## marquezmurder (Mar 5, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> So I started another round of clones in the homemade mini Beer Belly Bubble Cloner to learn more about it. This time I used a bunch of random trimmings from flowering plants. Used the same initial watering plan: 2-3 drops ea Superthrive and GH Rrapid Start. Don't know if this is good or bad but WTF I had to trim 'em any way. Using the trimmings as clone practice was an afterthought or I would have taken better care of them LOL.
> View attachment 3365584
> 
> So I stuck 'em in the Beer Belly Mini Cloner. For shits and giggles.
> ...


Lol its gonna be a bomb bud, probably not woth the time but hey, fuck it.
Kinda funny you posted this tonight, i just taught my girlfriend how to make your cloner


----------



## SupaM (Mar 6, 2015)

Got my OG Biowar today, Root and Nute packs! #SuperStoked! ATB!


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 6, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Got my OG Biowar today, Root and Nute packs! #SuperStoked! ATB!


Tea time! Wonder if my plants would like happy hour better? Ok from now on its happy hour in my grow room. No more wimpy tea n scones for me LOL


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 6, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> Lol its gonna be a bomb bud, probably not woth the time but hey, fuck it.
> Kinda funny you posted this tonight, i just taught my girlfriend how to make your cloner


Hope it works as well for you man! Post a pic. I will be working on the BBMC V2 soon.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 6, 2015)

They're getting a nice soil drench tonight! See what this ish is all about! lol ATB!


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 7, 2015)

Ogbiowar coupon code = farmer

Your welcome


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 7, 2015)

40% off niggha'


----------



## marquezmurder (Mar 8, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> 40% off niggha'


 My niquha


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 9, 2015)

Update
Watch out for cheap ass Co2 regulators! I just happened to be looking after the girls and whammo I hear electrical sparks popping. Turn around and see my Co2 regulator's solenoid smoking and sparking! I immediately unplugged it and grabbed a wet cloth to cool it down. Then turned on fans to blow out that stinky ass electrical smoke. Not a lot of smoke but it sure lingers. Luckily I keep my Co2 in an outer room so it didn't stink up my ladies! But I've been burning candles and incense for 2 days trying to get rid of that fuckin smell!



The dude at the local hydro store said he'd never seen this before. I think he's lying through his teeth! He quickly offered me a free replacement! Fuck that! Give me a refund dude I told him.

Good thing I was there! I suspect moisture/freeze-up may have leaked into the electrical and shorted it out.
I picked up a better (I think) replacement but plan on converting a 6L water heater to a burner for my next grow. Beware of bargains you might end up paying for it big time! 

The girls are still growing good except that one leggy bitch in the middle.


Your Bro on the Grow
Beer Belly


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 9, 2015)

Theyre gonna start falling over soon. You need to trellis them bitches.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 9, 2015)

I use titan controls for my co2. Great brand and worth every penny.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 9, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> Theyre gonna start falling over soon. You need to trellis them bitches.


@Alienwidow Gonna give em a string party later this week.
   
Hope its not too late


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 9, 2015)

Alienwidow said:


> I use titan controls for my co2. Great brand and worth every penny.


What regulator you using? IMO The Titan ones look cheap as the rest. but I got one today out of necessity $25 over list online prices! Hydro dealers are crooks! Think I might upgrade my current rig with a more industrial solenoid valve. But for sure gonna make a burner for next grow.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 9, 2015)

I think titan products are made in the USA. Ivenever had one of their timers, co2 regulators, or 50 amp pannels fail on me. Go titan anytime you can. They look as cheap as all the rest of them because the knock offs are imatating them lol


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 10, 2015)

Scary stuff! I just got a couple of solenoid valves to shut off auto watering in case of a leak but they are 12VDC. Sounds like I need more fuses.


----------



## legallyflying (Mar 10, 2015)

What size room? I have a burner I would sell you. It has seen two grows. Electronic ignition. Propane


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 10, 2015)

Observe & Report said:


> Scary stuff! I just got a couple of solenoid valves to shut off auto watering in case of a leak but they are 12VDC. Sounds like I need more fuses.


Just got my new "Parker" brand solenoid valves today. A name I trust. Cost a bunch more but well worth the security I feel when I'm away knowing I won't have to return to a pile of ash but rather some green goodies. Don't want to be caught tripping over a dollar to pick up a dime. Safety first. Also bought a bunch of new smoke alarms for the groom and the attached dwelling. 5 for $43 at HD. Cheap insurance and they're good for 5 years!
 
I also have one of these extinguishers but its too big for my application. But I might install one of the smaller models.
http://carkart.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2147023407&gclid=CKHk7NWLn8QCFRSDfgod8B0Ajg

Gotta keep them ladies safe!


Your Bro on the Grow
Beer Belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 10, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> What size room? I have a burner I would sell you. It has seen two grows. Electronic ignition. Propane


@legallyflying Send me some info on the PM


----------



## Chip Saunders (Mar 10, 2015)

epic thread!! You have successfully given me motivation when my new room gets built in a couple months, to switch to hydro .... I just love all the gadgets and gizmos .... totally fing epic!


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 23, 2015)

Hacked down the Sugar Mango Ryder Auto. 3.6 oz after 1 day drying w\stems. It smells very skunky now. I'll have to see in a few weeks if the mango comes through. Gonna do a quick dry on one of the nugglets to see what's up. Smoke report coming soon.


----------



## marquezmurder (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a whoops moment, lol


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 30, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> I had a whoops moment, lol


Huh water buds? I got some of them going in my V.1 cloner. Figured I'd let em alone and see what happens.
Just for fun


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 30, 2015)

Start of flower week 8 and my Fruit Punch is getting close? A couple milky trichs here n there. 95/5% still no signs of amber yet. Looks to be an Easter-ish harvest. Watching close. Gonna trim all the "extra" leaves tonight and add more support as needed. Them cola's be getting heavy. And my groom smells like a Juicy Fruit gum factory. No sign of nanners as I've read these girls are prone to. Fingers crossed. 

Under the LED a few days ago


Thru the Method Seven Glasses

I trimmed and wired the right front girl yesterday gonna try and hit the rest tonight. The back two got some mega cola's that may fall soon if not cared for.


Your bro on the grow 
Beer Belly


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Mar 30, 2015)

Wow a lot of reading I did throughout this journal, But man! I gotta say it has been an entertaining follow! Can't wait to see the final outcome and how much weight you get. Those girls look like candy! So far looks like straight dank! Green MoJo!


----------



## marquezmurder (Mar 30, 2015)

No, your killing it my friend, your buds>my buds. how was the auto, or had you broken into her yet?


----------



## entertainer1224 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks fantastic beer belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 31, 2015)

Had me some bugs a bit a go. And as I was getting closer to the finish line I looked for some alternative ways of fly eradication. The WWW found me on Pintrest and soon I had made a couple of fly catchers. So far the beer catcher is winning.


----------



## Beer Belly (Mar 31, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> No, your killing it my friend, your buds>my buds. how was the auto, or had you broken into her yet?


Auto tester (microwave) was a strong high. Tasted meh. Know for sure in a couple weeks.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 4, 2015)

It sucks getting old. My eyes aren't what they use to be. I bought this digital microscope the other day to see the trich's a little better. I've got to learn how to use it better but here's a couple shots. Mostly milky and clear with some amber popping out here and there. Hacked one plant (the smallest) down today. Maybe premature? 221g wet. Gonna chop the rest real soon. What do ya think?


----------



## ÉsÇ420PoT™ (Apr 5, 2015)

NICE!! FREAKIN SUGAR CANDY! Let us know how much it all weighs after it dries? That's what I always look for in grow journals, the end result in dry weight


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 6, 2015)

Started de-leafing the ones I could reach to save some time later. Few shots before I go dark for a couple days. Then its chop time. Buds are tight and ready and are falling over from the weight.





Your bro on the grow
Beer Belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 15, 2015)

Well the chop and dry went well. Now they gotta cure a bit.
The overall harvest was not bad. 23.57oz of solid buds.
I pulled 2 plants too soon. the other 5 seemed right on time.
And another 6ish oz of popcorn and sugar leaf for hash.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 15, 2015)

Some pretty solid nuggs on both the FP & IB

The FP smells like juicy fruit gum and is pretty frosty as well.
Gonna be hard keeping out of the goodies until hey got a proper cure.
 

The IB has a real cool fuel-lavender-fruit smell unlike any herb I've smelled before. I should have given them another week or so maybe that's why they got the odd (but good) smell.
  

The Mango auto's smell seems like a bust. It has little smell after 2 weeks in the jar. It does have a somewhat pungent skunky taste and burns clean. Gives you a good creeper high and leaves a nice taste behind and no dry mouth



Still I'm pretty happy. I pulled almost a pound and a half of what smells and looks like some decent bud. I'll be back in a couple weeks with a smoke report.

Your Bro on the Grow 
Beer Belly


----------



## SupaM (Apr 16, 2015)

Congrats on a successful harvest! ATB!


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 16, 2015)

I havent been online in awhile because like you I was doing my Chopping and Drying.
You beat me on weight of buds, I only got 20 ounces. I did get a lot of popcorn trim though, but thats my fuck it bucket hash stash You also beat me on watt usage.

So cheers Beer Belly, To good yields and green fields.
pst. I got a cut of gorilla glue #4, you should too.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 16, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Congrats on a successful harvest! ATB!


@SupaM Thanks and Cheers to the next grow.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 16, 2015)

marquezmurder said:


> I havent been online in awhile because like you I was doing my Chopping and Drying.
> You beat me on weight of buds, I only got 20 ounces. I did get a lot of popcorn trim though, but thats my fuck it bucket hash stash You also beat me on watt usage.
> 
> So cheers Beer Belly, To good yields and green fields.
> pst. I got a cut of gorilla glue #4, you should too.


@marquezmurder 

How many plants did you have on your SCROG? Might give it a try. But probably wont be doing a new grow for a while until my divorce is final. But if all goes according to my plan I will convert my grow room into a veg/clone and be building a proper flower room with a lot more space. Got enough weed to last me a while so no worries. I'm so high off a doob loaded with scissor hash right now I could walk on water. Or at least make it to the fridge for some barley water and a snack then its lights (nappy time) out for me. 

Your bro on the grow
Beer Belly


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 16, 2015)

@legallyflying hey homie thanks for the tips you threw my way during this grow. Hope your current grows are kicking ass.


----------



## fandango (Apr 16, 2015)

Beer Belly said:


> @marquezmurder
> 
> How many plants did you have on your SCROG? Might give it a try. But probably wont be doing a new grow for a while until my divorce is final. But if all goes according to my plan I will convert my grow room into a veg/clone and be building a proper flower room with a lot more space. Got enough weed to last me a while so no worries. I'm so high off a doob loaded with scissor hash right now I could walk on water. Or at least make it to the fridge for some barley water and a snack then its lights (nappy time) out for me.
> 
> ...


out standing BB
I like how clean your room is...divorce is one thing I can relate too,been there 2 times now,but all is well now cause I sold all my stuff back in 2009 and moved to the Philippines to find #3...wow is she a keeper she is just turning 26 this year and me well I was born in 1952.


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 17, 2015)

fandango said:


> out standing BB
> I like how clean your room is...divorce is one thing I can relate too,been there 2 times now,but all is well now cause I sold all my stuff back in 2009 and moved to the Philippines to find #3...wow is she a keeper she is just turning 26 this year and me well I was born in 1952.


Damn Dango, You lucky player you

@Beer Belly 
I did 3 in the early scrog and they yielded the largest buds. the others I just threw netting over to help stand up. Give it a shot when you get the chance


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 17, 2015)

fandango said:


> out standing BB
> I like how clean your room is...divorce is one thing I can relate too,been there 2 times now,but all is well now cause I sold all my stuff back in 2009 and moved to the Philippines to find #3...wow is she a keeper she is just turning 26 this year and me well I was born in 1952.


@fandango Like your style man! I might have an opportunity to move to PI for work in a year or so as my company has a huge facility there that we are outsourcing to. What the 420 laws like there? You got a few years on me (1966) not sure I'd want a 25 yo keeper but a rental sounds pretty good LOL . Many English speakers there or you learn Taglog? 

Cheers man


----------



## twister517 (Apr 18, 2015)

Been watching this while I got my grow up and running. The new set up and everything looks great, man. Bet you had a blast doing it, too. You got some fat ass calyxes goin on there! Enjoy


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 18, 2015)

Beer belly... I was in the peace corps in the Phillipines for 2.5 yrs. Trust me, unless your in some out lying islands or dumagette city, you will not enjoy it. 

no amount of money is worth dealing with manilla. It's the most polluted, putrid and cluster fucked city I have ever been to. Worse than Mexico City and that is saying something. 

My son just completed a semester in international school there and got a lung infection in the first two weeks. 

And the food is fucking aweful. Don't believe me? Ok, how many Philippino resteraunts do you know of?


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 18, 2015)

Oh yeah, no weed there. Everyone smokes hash. Readily available in Sagada. Hide it in your shoes...the teenagers with m16S search buses from time to time


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 19, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Beer belly... I was in the peace corps in the Phillipines for 2.5 yrs. Trust me, unless your in some out lying islands or dumagette city, you will not enjoy it.
> 
> no amount of money is worth dealing with manilla. It's the most polluted, putrid and cluster fucked city I have ever been to. Worse than Mexico City and that is saying something.
> 
> ...


Lots of Philippine restos around these parts of SO Cal but your right they all suck! Point taken. As for pollution, worse than Mex City is pretty effin bad. Still gonna get my toes wet there just to check it out. Couldn't be worse pollution than I've encountered in China. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 19, 2015)

twister517 said:


> Been watching this while I got my grow up and running. The new set up and everything looks great, man. Bet you had a blast doing it, too. You got some fat ass calyxes goin on there! Enjoy


Thanks for watching man. I hope your grow goes great!
Trim

dry

Savor that smell
 
Smoke still gotta wait a couple weeks 
And I hate waiting!

I can almost taste it!
But I'm making some oils and medi-munchies while I'm waiting.


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 20, 2015)

Happy 420 all! Its brownie day for me.


----------



## legallyflying (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice job dude. I'm in the second day of our harvest. Slightly more work involved...but slightly more bud


----------



## marquezmurder (Apr 21, 2015)

legallyflying said:


> Nice job dude. I'm in the second day of our harvest. Slightly more work involved...but slightly more bud


thats straight porn


----------



## Beer Belly (Apr 21, 2015)

@legallyflying 
Fields of greens. Your shit is looking proper man. What strain(s) ya got going? Def a lot more work but then you have trimmers. My hands get cramps thinking about that kind of volume.


----------

